# Downtube shifter adapter



## Wingslover (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm overhauling an 80 LeTour and thinking about ditching the twin sticks for downtube shifters. As there are no braze-ons, I wondered if an adapter would be worth it (and if size matters). Thoughts please?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 25, 2020)

You can find the complete set up of NOS Huret clamps with the levers, friction plates, cable ect. on eBay for less than 25 bucks. Need to verify your tubing size to get the right shifter clamp diameter.


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 25, 2020)

1 1/8" is the Letour downtube dia.


----------



## Wingslover (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks, you two; much appreciated.


----------

